# '14 CTD vs new 2.0T malibu



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

If it was really a 2.0T and he floored it, he'd have left you in the dust.


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

It was a 2.0T....maybe he didn't but it sure looked like it. The 'bu is a heavier car and doesn't have the torque of the diesel. HP is around 250 right? Torque is 258? Torque rating on CTD is 240...the trifecta tune claims +66 foot pounds....and +51 HP. 
https://www.trifectaperformance.com/forums/store/product/2057-2014-chevrolet-cruze-20l-turbo-diesel/

You don't have to believe me...just saying what I saw and experienced.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

I'm not saying I don't believe you, I'm saying he didn't floor it.


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Trifecta says you've got him covered by at least 50ft/lb at the wheels and it's going to take a little while for him to spool up the hairdryer to find it. That's what makes the diesel so much more fun to drive everyday.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> If it was really a 2.0T and he floored it, he'd have left you in the dust.


Had a Malibu 2.0T Premier as a rental, while waiting for a part for the diesel. The above statement is true, even with a tune.


----------

